# Privoxy, Tor and DNS problems?

## A.S. Pushkin

I decided to try privoxy and tor, but running dhcpcd my dns seems all fouled up. I noted this when updating portage.

I've not found clear explanation of what I need to configure for my box with dhcpcd. Are  there any suggestion? I'm running DSL and the server seems not to be reachable all the time. LAyman updates were a problem as well.

I'm wonder if privoxy and tot are also causing problems.

Thanks

----------

## gerdesj

Not much to go on but please post the output of:

#ip a

If that gives an error then the output of:

#route

privoxy is just a web proxy so it does not have anything to do with dhcp.  The Onion Router on the other hand is a router so it *may* mess things up for you.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Rexilion

Did you use iptables to route everything through privoxy maybe?

----------

